
Artificial Intelligence Isn't Killing Jobs; It's Killing Business Models - wjSgoWPm5bWAhXB
https://www.forbes.com/sites/joemckendrick/2018/01/25/artificial-intelligence-isnt-killing-jobs-its-killing-business-models/#42dfa695ea0a
======
alexandercrohde
I wonder if this is a bot account posting this. 0 comments, and a bunch of
random tech articles posted.

Also a garbage article (site is laggy, ady, clunky).

Doesn't succinctly explain why AI can't be killing both jobs and business
models. It's clearly killing jobs (e.g. warehouse workers for amazon), not
sure what to make of this.

\------

Here's what I propose: perform a bot-audit on the site. Pick a certain number
of "suspect" accounts, and write code that, if those accounts are logged in, a
very very basic captcha is presented. Use data on this to ascertain if botting
is a problem on the site, and whether it needs a systemic solution.

~~~
OscarTheGrinch
Yeah forbes is garbage, I'm running a plugin for eliminating such trash sites
from chrome google search results. Anyone know of a way to filter out sources
on HN?

~~~
tandr
I read HN through rss feed of hnapp.com

"score>20 -apple -founder -investor -host:nytimes.com -host:bloomberg.com
-host:wsj.com" gives more tech, less current events noise. You will need to
add -host:forbes.com to the list

------
ajurna
My buzzword bingo overloaded when the word disrupt seemed to appear in every
second sentence...

